# Co-Domains unterbinden



## MaSt (15. Nov. 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann ich meinen Benutzern das Anlegen von Co-Domains verbieten? Leider kann nicht nur jeder Benutzer Co-Domains in beliebiger Anzahl für seine Site anlegen, sondern auch noch als Subdomains von Domains, die ihn überhaupt nichts angehen! Das Eintragen einer "0" in "Domains" für das Web ist hierfür wirkungslos. Was tun?

Danke!

MaSt


----------



## Till (15. Nov. 2007)

> Das Eintragen einer "0" in "Domains" für das Web ist hierfür wirkungslos. Was tun?


Also bei mir funktioniert es damit.


----------



## MaSt (16. Nov. 2007)

Ich habe das nochmals probiert, leider ohne Erfolg. Trotzdem danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Till (16. Nov. 2007)

Hast Du Dich bei dem Versuch auch als Kunde eingeloggt? Als Admin kannst Du diverse Settings überschreiben.


----------

